# 6420 Crane Car truck broken



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi all- With fall approaching, it's time to get back to restoring my train set. Started working on my 1953 6460 Crane Car last night and noticed one of the knuckles on the truck 481-1 appears to be broken, works but does not spring open. 
I've seen individual replacement trucks going for like $15.00 complete online but want to keep it as original as possible. Can you replace just the knuckle and little spring in there easily?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

What you need to replace is the spring (TC-22)and the rivet (TC-23) that holds the knuckle on.

First take your side cutters and cut /crimp the flared bottom of the rivet off, so you can remove it.

Pull out the rivet and remove the knuckle and any remaining spring.

Look closely at the parts you have and assembly should be apparent.

The rivet goes down through the fixed (attached to the truck) portion of the coupler, the spring, and then the knuckle and then finally the bottom portion of the fixed coupler half.

Turn the whole deal over, support the head of the rivet with something (on a bench vise or a socket) and carefully peen (flare) the end of the rivet so that it will not pull back out.

It may take a few tries to get the spring assembled correctly in the knuckle. Just check knuckle operation before you peen the rivet over (that way if you goofed, we all do, you can just pull the rivet out and re-use it).:smokin:


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

rkenney said:


> What you need to replace is the spring (TC-22)and the rivet (TC-23) that holds the knuckle on.
> 
> First take your side cutters and cut /crimp the flared bottom of the rivet off, so you can remove it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob! I will check with Jeff at Train Tender to see if he has the parts, I'll be needing some other stuff soon anyway.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The hardest part is setting the spring in place. It should look like the plastic one shown here.

post 58 under truck study in the information thread. It shows the same rivet.


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

T-Man said:


> The hardest part is setting the spring in place. It should look like the plastic one shown here.
> 
> post 58 under truck study in the information thread. It shows the same rivet.


Thanks, the help available on this forum never ceases to amaze me! :thumbsup:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Spring (TC-22) and the Rivet (TC-23)









Disassembled knuckle and old spring (which has lost its spring)









This is how the spring will be oriented to the knuckle










This is how I hold the spring and rivet as I install the knuckle









Knuckle slid into place









Peen the rivet end:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good work


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice pictural, now I might even try it!


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

njoffroader said:


> Good work


+1! Great pictorial!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One thing he didn't show you was the gymnastics of getting the knuckle on the rivet without launching the spring, and then getting them all into the proper position. 

It actually becomes a lot easier after you do it a few times, but at first it seems like an impossible challenge.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes, three hands do come in handy.

Larry


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> One thing he didn't show you was the gymnastics of getting the knuckle on the rivet without launching the spring, and then getting them all into the proper position.
> 
> It actually becomes a lot easier after you do it a few times, but at first it seems like an impossible challenge.


Now that just reminds me, how the heck do you get the little springs on the Refrigerated Milk car doors!


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

With much weeping, wailing and gnashing of teeth. Otherwise, once you do it a few times, it becomes just difficult...

Larry


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

trainlarry said:


> with much weeping, wailing and gnashing of teeth. Otherwise, once you do it a few times, it becomes just difficult...
> 
> Larry


Thanks for the warning, lol!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Refrig car doors. 

Start with the bent side of spring, and fed that to the door. Then holding the door feed the strait side to the frame,. place the door flat, then bend.

You can buy them preassembled.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree, a great pictorial how to do.:smilie_daumenpos:
The T-Man ought to add your post in his sticky thread.

I got a set of your finger prints too. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The older milk car door springs were really a PITA. The newer one with the larger body had a totally different spring system, much easier to get those in.


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> One thing he didn't show you was the gymnastics of getting the knuckle on the rivet without launching the spring, and then getting them all into the proper position.
> 
> It actually becomes a lot easier after you do it a few times, but at first it seems like an impossible challenge.


So far, I have lost two springs flying off. It really does seem impossible,


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

Togatown said:


> So far, I have lost two springs flying off. It really does seem impossible,


Got it finally, third time was the charm!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Once you figure out where to hold all your fingers, it becomes possible.


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Once you figure out where to hold all your fingers, it becomes possible.


+1, I definitely could not have done it without RKenney's pictorial.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure, but did you include the accumulated "grunge" on the coupler to complete the job?


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

This Crane Car is driving me crazy. 

The truck (481-1) has a small flat spring that keeps the retaining stud engaged and the knuckle closed. The spring has bent and has no more spring action, so the pin stays dropped out and the knuckle will not stay closed.
Can these be repaired or replaced? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I don't understand? Go to page one. Bob gave you pictures on the knuckle, spring and rivet change. Tc-22 and TC 23 spring and rivet part numbers. It may be time to get a manual.


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

T-Man said:


> I don't understand? Go to page one. Bob gave you pictures on the knuckle, spring and rivet change. Tc-22 and TC 23 spring and rivet part numbers.


Sorry, that issue was fixed but this is under the truck itself and bottom of the shoe, it's the magnetic plate that pulls downward when you uncouple the car and allows the knuckle to open.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Togatown said:


> This Crane Car is driving me crazy.
> 
> The truck (481-1) has a small flat spring that keeps the retaining stud engaged and the knuckle closed. The spring has bent and has no more spring action, so the pin stays dropped out and the knuckle will not stay closed.
> Can these be repaired or replaced?
> ...



This is a difficult to impossible repair without factory rivet tools; best bet is simply buy a used replacement truck/coupler assembly (ebay). :goofball:

As an alternate you could simply epoxy the knuckle closed (you only need one operating knuckle to join two cars). hwell:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ahhh the train tender has that entire base plate with knuckle, Just remove the axles and install the new piece. 480-25 is the part number. I have never had to replace that spring. The knuckle head usually falls off first.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

The service manual page for this truck is here. Lower left corner has parts for the baseplate and coupler assembly. You need to replace the rivet and spring, however the rivet needs to be cinched properly to get the proper tension on the spring. It can be done without the proper tools, but it will be an exercise in extreme patience.

Larry


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

Good point RKenney, and thanks for the part number,T-man.


----------

